# DIY: CC Homelink visor



## M3Tech (Jan 26, 2007)

*Parts required* (Cornsilk interior; photos taken from a second Homelink installation):










- 1K0 857 551 AH : Homelink Visor
- 000 979 132 E : connector wire 
- 000 979 009 E : connector wire 
- 1J0 973 332 : Housing, 2-pin
- 1C0 973 119 B : Housing, 3-pin

Contact Bud at CheckeredFlag VW for all these parts.

*Optional part:*

"Add-a-Fuse" circuit : http://partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=071-580

*Create harness:*

The OEM wiring change in the non-Homelink visor wiring is the swap of the ground pin from pin #1 to pin #2 -that's the reason the "old" 2-pin to 3-pin MKV/B6 harness does not work with the CC.

The harness configuration used in my retrofit sets the Homelink to work exactly like factory, only active when the car is ON. 

*- OEM configuration:*



















This configuration requires the use of the "Add-a-Fuse" circuit to provide 12V to the Homelink. So a wire from pin #3 of the 3-pin housing needs to be run to the fusebox (I used an existing 5A fuse slot) :










This works 100% as OEM, mirror illuminates and the Homelink works only when the car is ON. 

*- Alternate Homelink functionality (not tested):*

If an "Add-a-Fuse" or running a wire from the headliner down to the fuse box is not desired then the harness _could_ be wired to use the constant 12V line of the visor light:










This is almost the same "old" way of wiring the 2-pin to 3-pin with a major exception: *ground is pin#2 and pin #1 is the 12V from the visor light in the 2-pin housing*. Therefore, pin#2 of the 2-pin housing connects to pin #1 of the 3-pin housing (Homelink ground), and pin #1 of the 2-pin housing connect to both pin #2 (mirror 12V switched) and to pin #3 (Homelink 12V constant) of the 3-pin housing.

*This was not tested*, however the OEM schematic shows that it should work with these changes. However, it may be possible that the programming of the buttons could be lost after the 12V switches to OFF. The vanity mirror 12V shuts off after a certain time.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Nice. How much for all parts? I remember the homelink visors being $300+ a couple years ago when I had to get one replaced in a B6.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

My CC already had the HomeLink visor but my Eos did not. For it, I went with a Gentex mirror.

The Gentex was considerably cheaper than a VW HomeLink visor plus it had the auto dimming feature. I love it.

The only problem is my confusion when driving these vehicles and coming home after dark.

When I come home while driving the Eos, I start looking for the buttons on the visor (not there).

When I come home while driving the CC, I start looking for the buttons on the mirror (not there).

I really hate it when my wife anticipates my up and coming mistake and corrects me before I start fishing. 

Variety is the spice of life.


----------



## Farnsworth (Jan 26, 2010)

No love in the thread I started so I'll bump this one. Where do you find the stock visor wiring harness? My visor unbolted and unclipped just fine, but its wire was very short and whatever it was attached to wouldn't budge.


----------



## rocknrod (Jul 26, 2012)

Ya budge - what he said


----------



## martinelles (Feb 10, 2012)

DavidPaul said:


> My CC already had the HomeLink visor but my Eos did not. For it, I went with a Gentex mirror.
> 
> The Gentex was considerably cheaper than a VW HomeLink visor plus it had the auto dimming feature. I love it.
> 
> ...


 Did you have to order a specail clip or something to attach the mirror to the stock mounting? i have a gentex mirror aswell and would love to swap out my mirror for it. mine is auto dimming, plus compass which i like cause of its location. but i cannot mount mine to my window. the rain sensor is built into the f'ing mounting structure for the mirror and it is prooving very difficult to devise a workaround.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

martinelles said:


> Did you have to order a specail clip or something to attach the mirror to the stock mounting? i have a gentex mirror aswell and would love to swap out my mirror for it. mine is auto dimming, plus compass which i like cause of its location. but i cannot mount mine to my window. the rain sensor is built into the f'ing mounting structure for the mirror and it is prooving very difficult to devise a workaround.


 Gentex has a special adapter to fit the VW mount but it may not work with the Rain Sensor. 

My Eos did not have the rain sensor so I had no problem with the mounting of the Gentex. 

Give Gentex a call. They are great people and will spend a lot of time helping you. I have been dealing with them for many years and highly recommend their products and service.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

martinelles said:


> Did you have to order a specail clip or something to attach the mirror to the stock mounting? i have a gentex mirror aswell and would love to swap out my mirror for it. mine is auto dimming, plus compass which i like cause of its location. but i cannot mount mine to my window. the rain sensor is built into the f'ing mounting structure for the mirror and it is prooving very difficult to devise a workaround.


 Gentex has a special adapter to fit the VW mount but it may not work with the Rain Sensor. 

My Eos did not have the rain sensor so I had no problem with the mounting of the Gentex. 

Give Gentex a call. They are great people and will spend a lot of time helping you. I have been dealing with them for many years and highly recommend their products and service. 

616 772 1800


----------



## Farnsworth (Jan 26, 2010)

I decided to abandon this mod and sell all the parts for it... cheap. Way too much trouble / risk of damage (headliner) for a leased car.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...sor-retrofit-Cornsilk-Beige-BRAND-NEW-250-S-H


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Farnsworth said:


> I decided to abandon this mod and sell all the parts for it... cheap. Way too much trouble / risk of damage (headliner) for a leased car.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...sor-retrofit-Cornsilk-Beige-BRAND-NEW-250-S-H


I don't blame you for not wanting to do this mod on a leased car.

As far as the power take off is concerned, I grabbed power from the map light. No headliner worries.

Just removed the map light and tapped into the "hot wire when ignition on".


----------



## fhayati (Oct 12, 2012)

Well i installed these visors on a 2012 passat cc everything is great but it will only work if the vantiy light is on. so i dont know how to fix that


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

fhayati said:


> Well i installed these visors on a 2012 passat cc everything is great but it will only work if the vantiy light is on. so i dont know how to fix that


Go to an auto parts store and purchase a cheap 12 volt probe (3 or 4 bucks). They will explain how to use it.

Then remove your overhead light and look for a wire that is hot without the lights being on. Believe me, it is there. That's the one to use.

I have gone through many, many cheap 12 volt testers in my life. They are invaluable. Last year, I finally bought a good quality one. 

It is one of the best tools a do it yourselfer can have if doing vehicle electrical projects.

If you plan on doing more projects, get a good quality tester probe for $12 or so.


----------



## Farnsworth (Jan 26, 2010)

DavidPaul said:


> As far as the power take off is concerned, I grabbed power from the map light. No headliner worries.


Running power was the least of my worries. Getting to the original visor wire connector is what requires at least partially dropping the headliner.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Farnsworth said:


> Running power was the least of my worries. Getting to the original visor wire connector is what requires at least partially dropping the headliner.


I wonder why this particular post continues to renew iself every few days?

Today was the 3rd time I got a notice in my email that it was a new post.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

DavidPaul said:


> I wonder why this particular post continues to renew iself every few days?
> 
> Today was the 3rd time I got a notice in my email that it was a new post.


I was wondering the same thing. Saw this same post a few times over the past few days.


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

How do you get the Orignal visors plug out? I cannot fit my fingers or tool in there to release the tab. I actually cannot even see the plug. Are the 2012s different?


----------



## dougw246 (Oct 28, 2012)

*Is something missing?*

Based on the parts list for the install, there are two different wires. Each wire has two ends. The thicker wire ends take care of the 2 pin connector. The thinner wire ends take care of 2 out of the 3 connections in the 3 pin connector. Where does the third female wire end come from to complete the 3 pin connector?


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

Anyone have a tip to get the plug out?


----------



## mike12v (Feb 19, 2006)

Was anyone able to pull off the pillar cover to run the wire, or is that not suggested because of airbag placement? 

Thanks 



M3Tech said:


> *Parts required* (Cornsilk interior; photos taken from a second Homelink installation):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gtinmiami (Apr 22, 2009)

M3Tech, You saved the day for me again! 

I was able to get a used homelink visor from one of my fellow B7'ers.. I got the 3 pin housing and 1 connector wire (that I cut in half to use both ends). 

Since I have a Passat S, I don't even have power up there quickly do this upgrade with a 2 pins housing and adapter. I was able to run 2 cables (positive and ground) down the pilar and use the add a fuse kit. 

Works like a charms.. thanks again for your detailed diagrams and pics! 



M3Tech said:


> *Parts required* (Cornsilk interior; photos taken from a second Homelink installation):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

How did you get the plug out. Can't get my fingers in there


----------



## MSD (Feb 12, 2003)

I really want to do this mod, but I need a more detailed (step by step) guide.


----------



## gtinmiami (Apr 22, 2009)

MSD said:


> I really want to do this mod, but I need a more detailed (step by step) guide.


These steps are pretty detailed. You just need to give it a shot. All the information you need is right here in this post.


----------



## MSD (Feb 12, 2003)

gtinmiami said:


> These steps are pretty detailed. You just need to give it a shot. All the information you need is right here in this post.


I'd be too nervous running the wire down the a pillar without a detailed guide, or tapping into the overhead wires. This guide assumes you have some electrical experience. I have none. Which is a shame for me, since I'm capable of replacing valve shims on my bikes. I just need really detailed instructions


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

i did the alternative method, and can attest it works like a champ. no wiring to fuse box or wire taps.


----------



## MSD (Feb 12, 2003)

irishpride said:


> i did the alternative method, and can attest it works like a champ. no wiring to fuse box or wire taps.


Could you provide any more details about the install? Like anything to look out for?


----------



## teknodogg (Nov 19, 2013)

*old thread I know but........*

http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/View/VW/CC/2009-2012/Interior/1K0-857-551-AH-4T6/191/40925


I wonder if that's plug & play? .... mmmm


----------



## nrodgsxr (Jun 30, 2010)

irishpride said:


> i did the alternative method, and can attest it works like a champ. no wiring to fuse box or wire taps.


I bought the kit from deutsche auto parts and did the alternative method.. no issues! just make sure you can crimp/solder wires together

http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/View/VW/Passat/B72012-Present/Interior/561-898-551-J-4T6/137/267879


----------



## Bimmerod (May 13, 2004)

irishpride said:


> i did the alternative method, and can attest it works like a champ. no wiring to fuse box or wire taps.


Not sure how you got that working ??? Maybe the CC is different wiring ?

- Alternate Homelink functionality - New Method for Passat B5.5: *TESTED*

The instructions below did not work for my B5.5 Passat that did not come with a Homelink visor. 










I had to modify the instructions here on my B5.5 Passat.










My 2 pin connector had a Black wire and a Red/Black wire.
The Homelink visor had a 3 pin connector with a Brown, Brown/Blue and Red/Black wires.
Basically it’s just adding the Brown/Blue wire to the 12v Red/Black. 

Now the vanity mirror has power when slid over and the Homelink visor ALWAYS has power regardless if the car is on or not.

Hope this helps,

Bimmerod


----------

